# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > مشکلات کنکوریها (استرس، تست زنی و مطالعه) >  فقط کــســانیــکه از عربی ناصح زاده نتیجه گرفتن بیان تو

## MehranWilson

سلام دوستان


این 60 روز تصمیم گرفتم با تمام وجودم درس بخونم اما خب عربی یه معضلی شده واسم بدجور

سوالم اینه :

من جزوه ای که سر کلاس درس میده رو پیام کردم ولی انگار زیاد توش تست نیست اصن میتونم وقتی که تست زد برم خودم از روی گاج کامل تست بزنم ؟! چون درس به درس میره جلو مبحثی نرفته جلو

----------


## devious

*والا من کل فیلم هاشو همین امسال دیدم خداییش کامل بود ولی خب حین دیدن فیلم خودم خلاصه مینوشتم .... بعدم خلاصه هارو مرور کردم نهایتا تست میزدم تستا روهم همه رونه ولی خب اکثرا درست میزدم والا واسه من که نتیجه داده .خوب اموزش میده ......اتفاقا کتاب تستی هم که میزنم گاج کامله .تو همین دوماه هم میشه یه درصد خوب بگیری .موفق باشی*

----------


## MehranWilson

> *والا من کل فیلم هاشو همین امسال دیدم خداییش کامل بود ولی خب حین دیدن فیلم خودم خلاصه مینوشتم .... بعدم خلاصه هارو مرور کردم نهایتا تست میزدم تستا روهم همه رونه ولی خب اکثرا درست میزدم والا واسه من که نتیجه داده .خوب اموزش میده ......اتفاقا کتاب تستی هم که میزنم گاج کامله .تو همین دوماه هم میشه یه درصد خوب بگیری .موفق باشی*


شما امسال کنکور دادین؟
نتیجش رو توی ازمون دیدید یا کنکور؟
مثلا معرفه و نکره رو که درس داد بعدش برم سراغ تست ؟
کتاب دبیران پر مخاطبش رو توی تلگرام پیدا کردم ولی تست توش نیست

----------


## devious

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط MehranWilson


شما امسال کنکور دادین؟
نتیجش رو توی ازمون دیدید یا کنکور؟
مثلا معرفه و نکره رو که درس داد بعدش برم سراغ تست ؟
کتاب دبیران پر مخاطبش رو توی تلگرام پیدا کردم ولی تست توش نیست


والا اره من پارسال بدون فیلم 48 زدم ... امسال خوب هنوز ازمون ندادم ولی خب ادم خودش حس میکنه که وضعیتش بهتر شده یانه واسه من خوب بوده .....اره دقیقا من مبحثی رو که خوندم بلافاصله تست میزنم ....جزوه شو هم که گفتم ندارم وکتابو هم که گفتم عربی کامل*

----------


## MehranWilson

> *
> والا اره من پارسال بدون فیلم 48 زدم ... امسال خوب هنوز ازمون ندادم ولی خب ادم خودش حس میکنه که وضعیتش بهتر شده یانه واسه من خوب بوده .....اره دقیقا من مبحثی رو که خوندم بلافاصله تست میزنم ....جزوه شو هم که گفتم ندارم وکتابو هم که گفتم عربی کامل*


عربی ۱ چطور؟
واعظی رو دیدم خیلی تند تند درس میده و داد میزنه

----------


## devious

*والا عربی ناصح زاده کلا از پایه شروع میکنه یعنی صفر صفر هم باشی با فیلماش میتونی راه بیافتی اول رو هم تدریس میکنه.... واعظی رو هم شرمنده ندیدم فیلماشو*

----------


## saeed_zz

هم ناصح زاده خوبه هم نژاد علی ولی واعطی خوب نیست بنظرم فقط نژادعلی یکمی کند درس میده ولی خیلی خوبه چون هم کلی جمله بررسی میکنه هم تست

----------


## Saturn8

من همشونو دیدم :Yahoo (117):

----------

